# The pilot episode of my show, V.I.P. Very Important Pup is here



## BrunoMax895 (Feb 22, 2020)

Hello there everyone. Earlier, I made a post about my animated comedy show, V.I.P Very Important Pup. After months of work, I finally got it done and now its on YouTube. Now I would like to share the link to it here:


----------



## KimberVaile (Feb 22, 2020)

You've got a good ability for animation and with some further practice on motion, you could probably have something studios are interested in green lighting.  I am glad people are still interested in traditional animation, it's quite refreshing. I hope you continue to stay invested in animation, Bruno.


----------



## BrunoMax895 (Feb 22, 2020)

Aw. Thanks to hear you say that. I've grown up seeing a lot of traditional animation, so I thought that I try making a show of my own. I'll do my best to see if I can get the second episode to happen.


----------



## Raever (Feb 23, 2020)

This pilot reminded me of older cartoons like Catdog or Cat Scratch. I'm sure what you're doing will bear fruit. Just keep working on it.


----------



## BrunoMax895 (Feb 23, 2020)

Aw thanks. Thanks for saying that. I'll keep doing my best.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 23, 2020)

It has a distinct 90s aesthetic.


----------



## BrunoMax895 (Feb 23, 2020)

Yeah. I guess I had that kind of mindset wrote the episodes. Heh.


----------



## Raever (Feb 23, 2020)

BrunoMax895 said:


> Yeah. I guess I had that kind of mindset wrote the episodes. Heh.



Everyone appreciates 90's aesthetic. 
You'll definitely succeed.


----------



## BrunoMax895 (Feb 23, 2020)

Heh. Yeah, slowly but surely. I'm actually working on stuff for the second episode. I got the storyboard done and I'm about to get the voice actor to record their lines. Problem is getting the animation done. It'll mostly be done in parts for now.


----------



## BrunoMax895 (Feb 25, 2020)

By the way, I posted the storyboard for the second episode on my Patreon. You just need to donate at least $7 a month in order to see it though, but it would really help me make the episode. If you guys are interested, you can check it out here: V.I.P. Very Important Pup is creating Animated Cartoon Series | Patreon


----------



## MalGV (Feb 28, 2020)

Well, I quite liked that! Like the characters, liked the voices, and I'm a sucker for classic aesthetics. Into my Liked Videos you go! Keep up the great work!


----------



## BrunoMax895 (Feb 28, 2020)

Aw. Why thank you so much. I'll keep trying to work on them. Though, it'll still take a bit of time.


----------



## CocoMuffin (Feb 29, 2020)

Amazing work! I need to make a YouTube account, so I can follow your progress!
I understand that the creation of animations takes an unbelievable amount of work. That alone earns a lot of respect.
I wish you the best with your show!


----------



## BrunoMax895 (Feb 29, 2020)

Ah. Thanks for the kind words. I really appreciate that. I'm still trying to make some small movement on it now. I'm just about to get the animatic for the second episode done. Not sure if you seen Stella, but she'll be the main focus dog of the episode: https://www.furaffinity.net/view/34973186/


----------

